# Will People Ever Stop Keeping Pets?



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2021)

Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with other animals, and doing so helped humanity advanced as a species, but, as the centuries have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon other animals as greatly as they did before; for example, pack animals have largely been displaced by automobiles and ocular implants have led to a decrease in usage of seeing-eye dogs. Obviously, people still raise animals for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that pack animals have over automobiles, since a person cannot eat an automobile that no longer functions).

However, people still keep pets, despite the fact that pets have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around pets and making them feel comfortable and loved, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that pets are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.

What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping pets?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 26, 2021)

"pets" never served any function other than a social one.
you are conflating them with work animals.
also, just due to the way genetics work, not all dogs born from say a german sherpherd litter will have the temperament to become police dogs or any useful working animal. so they get offered up as pets.
it's a solution to a problem that exists because of another solution to a problem, i.e. not all breeds of working animals are cut out for being working animals.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2021)

no? we don't have pets because we need them, we have pets because we want them

Reactions: Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a cat cause I love her and enjoy her company. They are not a need but a want. It's no different then wanting a new video game or special yugioh card. Dont know why you find this hard to understand.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2021)

Alita said:


> I have a cat cause I love her and enjoy her company. They are not a need but a want. It's no different then wanting a new video game or special yugioh card. Dont know why you find this hard to understand.


If only I could have a pet Blue-Eyes White Dragon...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yamato (Jul 27, 2021)

No.


I would also argue that pets are a need for many too because of the emotional support aspect and a companion that loves you unconditionally when people are hurt by other people whether it be physically or emotionally. They're more than just a tool and food  
They've got hearts and souls too and will follow you wherever you go and plenty of times have saved their owners from scary situations such as burglaries, fetching for help if you've fallen off a cliff/lost in the mountains, etc. and especially if you're in like Antarctica all alone, but you've got dogs and won't go crazy.


You can't get that kind of love and warmth from a robot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2021)

I need my cat. She’s my emotional support kitty. She is someone I take care of and make sure she is living her best kitty life. She in turn plays with me , engages with me , hunts bugs and spiders in my house, watches tv with me, hangs out anywhere she wants , naps with me. She’s loving and caring and sweet tempered..  literally the best girl in the world. Anyone would be lucky to have her in their lives but she’s with me. So I’m lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Xel (Jul 27, 2021)

Pets make people happy, dude. You might as well ask if humans will ever quit all of their (sometimes very expensive) hobbies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ 
Salut, _comrade_. 

I do appreciate, very much, of your expression of disgust, around the filthy, capitalistic aspects revolving the world of domesticated animals. Have you perhaps, completed *The Communist Manifesto*, that @dr_shadow reccommended to you? 

However, _tovarisch, _these animals still offer plenty of uses on a symbiotic human-animal relationship, even in this day and age, stemming from our fundamental differences as a species that we, despite our advances in science and technology, still haven't replicated nor created a substitute for yet. Some of these useful attributes include but not restricted to:

1. Instanteous decrease on Cortisol levels upon contact.
2. Spontaneous release of Oxytocin and Serotonin.
3. Specifically trained canines to aid disabled people, tailored to each needs.
4. Superior canine noses, to detect human intrachemical changes, such as  and (incoming) seizures, etc.

While you may regard yourself as a _superior specimen_ (and rightly so, as the poster boy of _the_ _Left)_ , the term_ 'need' _may not be universally applicable, as some of our comrades in need, may find tremendous help in the company of certain domesticated animals on their lives.

I wish you well my fellow _Marxist_ brother. Onwards, to our eventual realization of _National Socialism. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

People seem to be keeping more pets around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Normalize (Jul 27, 2021)

bro you could say the same for magic the gathering

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

Normalize said:


> bro you could say the same for magic the gathering


Man my friend keeps trying to get me into Magic the Gathering.

To the point he's actually forcing this SHIT BORING game on me. I can't even socialise with him anymore because he keeps trying to get me to play. I went to see him the other day and he'd fucking bought me a command deck, and a weird mat thing. He's like "i've bought you this". I've told him I don't want to play, I am not interested in it but now I feel guilty because he's spent money actively trying to get me to play with him.

I felt like I had to humour him for a bit so I wasted part of a sunny afternoon in manchester (Rare!) fucking putting Elf cards in plastic sleeves and then learning the rules of this dumb shit. I thought we were going to have a BBQ man FFS.

Turn the card sideways but it has a 2 on it and a green so you can't use a swamp for Mana..I DON'T CARE, i'll end our 30 year friendship over this bro I swear. I had enough and pushed the cards onto the floor then made an excuse and left.

I felt awful because he was like "Aren't you going to take your deck with you, I bought this for you" and I was like "Nah I aint going to use it".

He's 36 and i'm worried he's becoming more and more of a hermit every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2021)

Normalize said:


> bro you could say the same for magic the gathering


Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with trading cards, and doing so helped nerds advance as a group, but, as the decades have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon trading cards as greatly as they did before; for example, physical card games have largely been displaced by online equivalents and video games have led to a decrease in usage of trading card games for entertainment. Obviously, people still collect Magic The Gathering trading cards for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that physical trading cards have over online equivalents, since a person cannot trade megabytes for money with which to purchase sustenance).

However, people still keep Magic The Gathering trading cards, despite the fact that trading cards have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around cards and making them feel comfortable and valued, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that Magic The Gathering trading cards are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.

What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping Magic The Gathering trading cards?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> People seem to be keeping more pets around my neck of the woods.


Does this include like pet snakes , rats bugs etc 

those kind of pets I never really had but I always wanted an axolotl but idk 
They are endangered and if I didn’t actively participate in saving them morally I couldn’t feasibly find myself owning one and feel like I wasn’t owning some black market illegal pet or that I didn’t care enough to participate in them not being extinct..


----------



## Yamato (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with trading cards, and doing so helped nerds advance as a group, but, as the decades have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon trading cards as greatly as they did before; for example, physical card games have largely been displaced by online equivalents and video games have led to a decrease in usage of trading card games for entertainment. Obviously, people still collect Magic The Gathering trading cards for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that physical trading cards have over online equivalents, since a person cannot trade megabytes for money with which to purchase sustenance).
> 
> However, people still keep Magic The Gathering trading cards, despite the fact that trading cards have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around cards and making them feel comfortable and valued, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that Magic The Gathering trading cards are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping Magic The Gathering trading cards?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Normalize (Jul 27, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Man my friend keeps trying to get me into Magic the Gathering.
> 
> To the point he's actually forcing this SHIT BORING game on me. I can't even socialise with him anymore because he keeps trying to get me to play. I went to see him the other day and he'd fucking bought me a command deck, and a weird mat thing. He's like "i've bought you this". I've told him I don't want to play, I am not interested in it but now I feel guilty because he's spent money actively trying to get me to play with him.
> 
> ...


damn i mean you gotta have hobbies and shit even if they're fkin nerdy, but dude's 36 and can't read social cues to keep a friend he already has, that's kinda heartbreaking

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

Normalize said:


> damn i mean you gotta have hobbies and shit even if they're fkin nerdy, but dude's 36 and can't read social cues to keep a friend he already has, that's kinda heartbreaking


I won't ever ditch him. We've been friends since primary school.

It IS a shame I have to spend less time with him though because I have the anxiety of him pestering me to play a game I've told him I don't enjoy.

He used to do the same thing with his taste in music (Dubstep. I don't like it).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

pfft said:


> Does this include like pet snakes , rats bugs etc
> 
> those kind of pets I never really had but I always wanted an axolotl but idk
> They are endangered and if I didn’t actively participate in saving them morally I couldn’t feasibly find myself owning one and feel like I wasn’t owning some black market illegal pet or that I didn’t care enough to participate in them not being extinct..


Lol mostly weird fluffy puppies. I think it's a covid thing


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> .
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping pets?


you forgot one key element to your little interpretation of pet ownership that I actually find very irksome.

people who choose to own a pet and don’t realize the work and love you have to Have respect for the process that is involved in caring for a pet.



Delta Shell said:


> Lol mostly weird fluffy puppies. I think it's a covid thing


This is what I’m talking about too 









						Pandemic puppies returned to shelters as COVID-19 restrictions lift
					

Pet adoptions rose 12 percent in 2020.



					thehill.com
				




People being irresponsible assholes who selfishly don’t take into consideration of what they are entering in and not properly being prepared for owning a pet.

I got my cat in January but I read on how to properly care for her, made sure she’s vaccinated and spayed. Read up on cat care for my cat type which is Siamese … got toys , carrier ,  cat trees, a blanket to rub her scent on 
googled proper food for kittens …
Proper amount of cat litter boxes 
Best type of litter for kittens etc 
Everything to make sure she had a comfortable life 
I been wanting a cat for years but I know I have responsibilities to care for and make sure they are happy and loved

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 27, 2021)

I found it sad and mean that people were returning pets. You'll need to commit to them since the animals are committed to you once you give them a home.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with trading cards, and doing so helped nerds advance as a group, but, as the decades have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon trading cards as greatly as they did before; for example, physical card games have largely been displaced by online equivalents and video games have led to a decrease in usage of trading card games for entertainment. Obviously, people still collect Magic The Gathering trading cards for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that physical trading cards have over online equivalents, since a person cannot trade megabytes for money with which to purchase sustenance).
> 
> However, people still keep Magic The Gathering trading cards, despite the fact that trading cards have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around cards and making them feel comfortable and valued, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that Magic The Gathering trading cards are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping Magic The Gathering trading cards?



I was under the impression that moderators were supposed to be mature and take the moral high ground, not belittle other members of the forum.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was under the impression that moderators were supposed to be mature and take the moral high ground, not belittle other members of the forum.


Tell the moderators of this section how your being treated. Maybe they will do something


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

pfft said:


> Tell the moderators of this section how your being treated. Maybe they will do something



I am not a coward or a young child; I do not need others to fight my battles for me, and I certainly will not whine and complain to the authority figures when I dislike the behavior of others.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was under the impression that moderators were supposed to be mature and take the moral high ground, not belittle other members of the forum.


i haven't bothered being mature since i retired

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i haven't bothered being mature since i retired



In that case, are there any actual requirements to becoming a moderator, and guidelines to follow after becoming one, or is it merely a matter of popularity and currying favor with the existing staff?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, are there any actual requirements to becoming a moderator, and guidelines to follow after becoming one, or is it merely a matter of popularity and currying favor with the existing staff?


I'm pretty sure the requirements are just asking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, are there any actual requirements to becoming a moderator, and guidelines to follow after becoming one, or is it merely a matter of popularity and currying favor with the existing staff?


be active in a specific section that's understaffed
have no staff members that hate you

that's about it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, are there any actual requirements to becoming a moderator, and guidelines to follow after becoming one, or is it merely a matter of popularity and currying favor with the existing staff?


there are requirements in terms of behaviour, disposition, and contribution to the section, but being popular and liked help as the moderator nomination process requires a discussion amongst existing staff

in my case, i was (mostly) serious for years as a staff member and have decided to have a little more fun with my posting since retiring

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

Gin said:


> be active in a specific section that's understaffed
> have no staff members that hate you



I do not usually pay attention to whether or not a section is understaffed, and, as far as I am aware, none of the current staff hate me; I shall admit that my behavior may annoy some of them, but I do not believe that any of them actually dislike me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> there are requirements in terms of behaviour, disposition, and contribution to the section, but being popular and liked help as the moderator nomination process requires a discussion amongst existing staff
> 
> in my case, i was (mostly) serious for years as a staff member and have decided to have a little more fun with my posting since retiring


what about how normal you are?
j/k


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not a coward or a young child; I do not need others to fight my battles for me, and I certainly will not whine and complain to the authority figures when I dislike the behavior of others.


You got this ddj no one will shatter your will power

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with other animals, and doing so helped humanity advanced as a species, but, as the centuries have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon other animals as greatly as they did before; for example, pack animals have largely been displaced by automobiles and ocular implants have led to a decrease in usage of seeing-eye dogs. Obviously, people still raise animals for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that pack animals have over automobiles, since a person cannot eat an automobile that no longer functions).
> 
> However, people still keep pets, despite the fact that pets have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around pets and making them feel comfortable and loved, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that pets are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping pets?



We also don't need to be reliant others for clothes, food, or water but we are.

Back in the past we lived a life based on necessity. Now we live a life of desire.

I know you'll never understand but pets are cute, sweet, and give affection to their human cohorts. They're not going away because the need for them has LONG been extinguished. It matters not though. As long as humans persist, so too will domesticated animals.

Considering how desperate you are for human companionship, it's quite amusing you don't understand animal and human affection. Unless of course, you're only in it to stick your dick in the puss and blow a load?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Considering how desperate you are for human companionship, it's quite amusing you don't understand animal and human affection. Unless of course, you're only in it to stick your dick in the puss and blow a load?



I sincerely hope that you are not implying that I am a zoophile, because that is too disturbing, even for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I sincerely hope that you are not implying that I am a zoophile, because that is too disturbing, even for me.



I can see how you would have interpreted it that way and as a mild troll that partly amuses me that you did. HOWEVER... no I meant unless your human relationships are just about getting your dick wet, human and animal affection, that is to say non-sexual normal behavior is valuable and normal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jul 27, 2021)

No, at best you can ask if Dog breeding will stop being a thing.


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> No, at best you can ask if Dog breeding will stop being a thing.


breeding? All this time i thought it was called breathing
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Jul 27, 2021)

there are videos about mother cats taking care of baby ducks and puppies, dont think humans should act much different.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I can see how you would have interpreted it that way and as a mild troll that partly amuses me that you did. HOWEVER... no I meant unless your human relationships are just about getting your dick wet, human and animal affection, that is to say non-sexual normal behavior is valuable and normal



I have plenty of platonic friends with whom I enjoy spending time and I also know that it takes time for a relationship to become sexual, so my own sexual gratification is not my only goal in pursuing relationships.


----------



## Gin (Jul 27, 2021)

"if i can't fuck it and/or play magic the gathering with it, i don't wanna know"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## pfft (Jul 28, 2021)

Keishin said:


> there are videos about mother cats taking care of baby ducks and puppies, dont think humans should act much different.


Feral children got the best of both worlds they get to be raised by animals and have no connection w humans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 28, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> If only I could have a pet Blue-Eyes White Dragon...


Why you gotta do Kuriboh like that.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 28, 2021)

pfft said:


> you forgot one key element to your little interpretation of pet ownership that I actually find very irksome.
> 
> people who choose to own a pet and don’t realize the work and love you have to Have respect for the process that is involved in caring for a pet.
> 
> ...


Yeah people really are dickheads to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 28, 2021)

To clarify my previous post, I definitely am interested in my own sexual gratification, but that is not the only thing that I am seeking in a relationship; I am seeking far more than sexual gratification.

As for pets, I have noticed that, whenever one partner in a relationships gives the ultimatum that the other partner must choose them or their pet, the second person always chooses their pet; why is that? Has anyone ever chosen their partner over their pet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Man my friend keeps trying to get me into Magic the Gathering.
> 
> To the point he's actually forcing this SHIT BORING game on me. I can't even socialise with him anymore because he keeps trying to get me to play. I went to see him the other day and he'd fucking bought me a command deck, and a weird mat thing. He's like "i've bought you this". I've told him I don't want to play, I am not interested in it but now I feel guilty because he's spent money actively trying to get me to play with him.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it really grinds your gears?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Sounds like it really grinds your gears?


It certainly does these days. It certainly does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To clarify my previous post, I definitely am interested in my own sexual gratification, but that is not the only thing that I am seeking in a relationship; I am seeking far more than sexual gratification.
> 
> As for pets, I have noticed that, whenever one partner in a relationships gives the ultimatum that the other partner must choose them or their pet, the second person always chooses their pet; why is that? Has anyone ever chosen their partner over their pet?


pets don't give ultimatums

why would anyone want to be with a person that gives ultimatums or they leave? sounds like a terrible person

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Jul 31, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> "pets" never served any function other than a social one.
> you are conflating them with work animals.
> also, just due to the way genetics work, not all dogs born from say a german sherpherd litter will have the temperament to become police dogs or any useful working animal. so they get offered up as pets.
> it's a solution to a problem that exists because of another solution to a problem, i.e. not all breeds of working animals are cut out for being working animals.


i will also add that people do still use working animals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2021)

sworder said:


> pets don't give ultimatums


Lol, can you imagine?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 31, 2021)

National Mutt Day


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2021)

news headline, pet gives owner ultimatum of mandatory belly rubs or suffer furniture scratchings!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2021)

Jim said:


> news headline, pet gives owner ultimatum of mandatory belly rubs or suffer furniture scratchings!
> j/k



This is an instance where you did not need to say "J/K," because most people would realize that that is a joke.


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is an instance where you did not need to say "J/K," because most people would realize that that is a joke.


You'd be surprised.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 4, 2021)

Yamato said:


> You can't get that kind of love and warmth from a robot.


Not current ones. Maybe in the future.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Solsikke (Aug 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Far back in human history, people realized the benefits of forming symbiotic relationships with other animals, and doing so helped humanity advanced as a species, but, as the centuries have passed, science and technology have advanced to the point that humans no longer need to rely upon other animals as greatly as they did before; for example, pack animals have largely been displaced by automobiles and ocular implants have led to a decrease in usage of seeing-eye dogs. Obviously, people still raise animals for food, which is a need that shall not be obsolete for as long as humans exist (and that is one advantage that pack animals have over automobiles, since a person cannot eat an automobile that no longer functions).
> 
> However, people still keep pets, despite the fact that pets have no significant function and are, in my mind, a waste of time and money; entire industries are built around pets and making them feel comfortable and loved, which I feel is a colossal waste of resources that could instead be spent on humans. I feel that advances in technology and science will eventually lead people to realize that pets are a waste of time and money, and I hope that that happens, sooner, rather than later.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Will people ever stop keeping pets?


It sounds to me like you've never had a companion in your life. Human or pet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 5, 2021)

Sequester said:


> i will also add that people do still use working animals


How much should I pay my kitty ?


----------



## Sequester (Aug 5, 2021)

pfft said:


> How much should I pay my kitty ?


 your kitty putn in work??

usually are feral

in nyc they try to employ working cats to take care of the rat problem but they just coexist avoiding eachother for the most part


----------



## pfft (Aug 5, 2021)

Sequester said:


> your kitty putn in work??
> 
> usually are feral
> 
> in nyc they try to employ working cats to take care of the rat problem but they just coexist avoiding eachother for the most part


She gets kissed and cuddled and held and loved but now I’m p sure I should be paying her for it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (Aug 5, 2021)

pfft said:


> She gets kissed and cuddled and held and loved but now I’m p sure I should be paying her for it


you can register your cat as an emotional support animal


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2021)

I see al ot of people treating pets like family members. I suspect not.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 5, 2021)

Such a cold interpretation. I do not plan on ever stopping having pets.  They are great companions and bring such joy to my life.

Even if people stopped having pets, there's the problem that there has been many centuries of breeding out animals to be pets instead of wild animals. Thus, they can't really make it on their own very well. I'd ask what you'd do about that, but I don't think I'd like the answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 5, 2021)

Solsikke said:


> It sounds to me like you've never had a companion in your life. Human or pet.



I have never kept pets, but I did have a girlfriend, for several years, and I am hoping that I may possibly find a new girlfriend, soon, as well.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2021)

Solsikke said:


> It sounds to me like you've never had a companion in your life. Human or pet.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes.  At some point in our timeline, humans will stop having "pets."

That's because people are becoming so obsessed with animals, that at some point "pet" will become a derogatory word to describe the fuzzy family members. Pets will be elevated to human status. 

Asking "how many people are in your family" will be considered exclusionary language. It'll need to be "how many are in your family?" to include whatever non-human creatures you consider family.


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 6, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Yes.  At some point in our timeline, humans will stop having "pets."
> 
> That's because people are becoming so obsessed with animals, that at some point "pet" will become a derogatory word to describe the fuzzy family members. Pets will be elevated to human status.
> 
> Asking "how many people are in your family" will be considered exclusionary language. It'll need to be "how many are in your family?" to include whatever non-human creatures you consider family.


I mean I view my cat as my little buddy, not so much as my pet that I own or something like that. What do you mean by "pets will be elevated to human status"? Please elaborate if you can. 
Also, thought it was already incredibly common to include animals as family members.


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 6, 2021)

Hmm. I don't understand viewing humans as being better than other animals. We aren't. Sure we're _different_ than other animals, but not better. It's really kind of speciesist to think that way, in my opinion.
Others animal's lives are just as valuable as human lives and I don't think one is more important over any others. 

I really love my cat, she's my emotional support animal and helps with my anxiety, among other things. She's really fantastic and makes me really happy. I wouldn't let her go for anything, and consider her more than just my pet. We're good buddies and I appreciate her a ton, she's truly made my life better. 

I'm also autistic, and I could maybe see how you might think this way about other creatures, if you happen to struggle with feeling empathy. I personally have way too much empathy though. 

By the way, try to ignore the people on here who are just blatantly being terrible to you. Some people are just assholes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 6, 2021)

No.


----------

